
The Real Reason Car Sales Are Falling - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-02/the-real-reason-car-sales-are-falling
======
hew
I don't buy a simple reliability narrative. I'm going to go with household
income / cost divergence with a heavy salting of currency devaluation on top
as "the real reason".

